# Destin question!



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys first post here! I love reading the forum but haven't posted until now. I will be making my way to destin in mid march. What kind of sharks should I expect in the area that time of year? Am I ok casting from the beach and night or do I need to get a bait out further? I plan on using mackerel or blue fish that I catch from the jetty. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions, thanks!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you can make it to near the end of the west jetty theres a deep hole on the inside and we've had sharks leave us nothing but heads on redfish but need to pick stage of tide were the waters not running too hard,we used to hit it a peak high and fish outgoing tide for reds,however not sure about the water temp then but Im thinking its gonna still be a little early for sharks in large numbers then.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

How big should the chunks of bait be? Will mackerel be ok?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

we've already caught a few sharks off the beach and its january. it'll be plenty warm in march for sharks. maybe not the 12ft tigers but you'll get some decent size ones. 

good luck and tight lines


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Hit the west jetty if you can. Any good sized chunk baits will work and try to fish at night, or youll have a good amount of boat traffic to deal with. Fishing off the sand can be just fine too, but I would stick to just west of the jetty.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sharks are all over here now. We've sighted three in two days last weekend, 2 missed runs, one dropped bait and one landed. Mostly sand bars but one was a black tip or spinner that came in real close. Seems the like the second gut and a nice chop or wait till the sun starts to set.

Tomorrow I'm dropping an AJ head in the dark blue water out around 250 yards.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

yah we have fished from the beach by pompano joes this winter and had a lot of sandbar sharks landed


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sharkers....*

Need a little help with terminal tackle! Where do you get your hands on this 400 pound mono for a casting leader? What pound (barrel/crane) swivels do you use? What pound snap swivel for the weight? ALSO...would the mustad crimping tool be alright? What size crimps do you need? Sorry for all the questions!!! :whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Caught 4 last night to 7'1" with 210 lb wire and 100 lb shock leader. 30 lb main line. No need for super heavy equipment until the bulls show up.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Where can you buy monofilament over 100 pounds to use as a shock leader? I feel like I have looked everywhere online and can't find anything. Does anyone have any brands they suggest and where I can find it?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

have you checked the tackle shops? they sell leader line by the 50 and 100yrd spools. i use cajun and big game.

and if you casting like i do you wont get much more than 100 to go through the guides. unless you splice with dacron or hollow core braid.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had planned on casting a 12/0 circle hook crimped to a 49 strand 200-400 pound wire leader (only 2 feet long) connected to a 200 pound swivel and then a 4-5 foot heavy mono leader which will go to another heavy swivel and then my 65 pound braid main line. Hope you guys could follow that lol! I guess I assumed I could buy 300 pound mono line that wasn't "labeled leader line".


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

basspro sells heavy mono line. and go with 250 lb+ swivels. the crimp size depends on the leader material. go to any local b&t and they should have everything you need. and yes most crimpers will work fine.


----------

